# Is there a reason why we have less energy as adults?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate Post?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Armeen Arlerrt said:


> Not sure where else to put this thread.
> So you know how children have so much energy, where
> does that all go when you get older? I know things like puberty and other body changes count, possibly even height etc. Are there any other reasons?
> 
> Because sometimes I wish I had the energy of my child self. :laughing:


Firstly, "aulting" takes a lot more focus and energy than "childing." We start taking on more and more compromises. As a kid, all I had to worry about was when was lunch, and to make sure my ass was home by the time the street lights were on. Other than that, I was free, until school. School was a compromise I didn't have any control over. I hated getting up early for school. I hated getting up even earlier to deliver newspapers, but I loved having money, so I made that compromise. Eventually, I finished school, I didn't want to go to college right away, so I swore my freedoms away and joined the Navy. Despite the compromises of military service, I managed to have a (mostly) great time, grow up a little, and see large portions of: Europe, Africa, Asia-minor, and the Caribbean (and the G.I. Bill put some money in my pocket when I eventually did go to college) I then made the compromise to go to college. After that, I signed up to be a teacher, but that proved far harder than I expected, and after two years, I sought life elsewhere. In there somewhere, I took vows with a woman and promised to be hers for the rest of my life. Apparently, after 15 years, those vows became too much for her and I wound up alone. Soon thereafter, I packed up my shit and moved 3,000 miles away and started a whole new set of compromises. When you're a kid, you don't have to make a whole lot of compromises. When you're an adult, that's all you do. Compromises are tiring! Plus, we get less time for naps, and our metabolisms are no longer *supercharged* with growth hormones. Ultimately, once we're about 30, we're starting on the slow but inevitable process of aging, decaying, mutating, and dying.

I want to start chanting: "RENEW! RENEW! RENEW!" but I'm afraid nobody will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Archon of Life said:


> Others have pointed out such things like children being more easily excitable and don't have to expend as much energy to move. However the primary reason is, in my opinion, the body beginning to buckle from the onslaught of the America/North America/even Western lifestyle. Its nutrition, destructive habits, and more.
> 
> Adults are not intrinsically less energetic. At 22 I have _way_ more energy and feel many times better than I did...than ever before. Even as a little kid, maybe. It's all - only - because I adopted a healthy lifestyle that is very much opposite of what the average American lifestyle looks like. My diet is something between a keto and paleo diet, I often fast, I exercise, I meditate, and avoid mindless pleasures. Honestly, if I don't meditate in order to ground my mind and flex the prefrontal cortex, I'm too wired for my own good. I feel like I can go fight the sun even after being up a full 16 hours.
> 
> ...


I'm not American but a lot of people do eat badly. I love me some salads etc.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe the differences of perception in time is one factor for this? Children tend to be focused on the here and now, which is why they can become very impatient when they don't get what they want right now at the moment. Perhaps by virtue of being alive longer, adults tend to be more forward thinking then children.

These contrasting perspectives can have a profound impact on behavior. For children, the consequences of having a long day of physical activity doesn't matter if they're busy having fun in the moment. Adults on the other hand are more likely to consider the consequences of being tired and sore the following day.


----------

